# WANTED ST LOUIS BOTTLES



## stlouisbottles (Oct 31, 2020)

WANTED TO BUY The following St.Louis bottles. Top Dollar Paid!!!! $$$$
1. C.Abel olive green
2. Allan & Co.
3. Buff & Rau.
4. Champion Bottling Co.
5. Congress Hall St.Louis Pontil.
6. Doerner & Scharding South St.Louis,
7. Eclipse Carbonating Co.True Blob top Or Hutch With slug plate.
8. Mineral Water By Hassinger & O'Brien Yellow and Green
9. Henry Froegg's Italian Lemonade.
10. Humbert & Bion
11. Schlieper & Graf St Louis Favorite aqua or amber quart
12. Enno Sanders round bottom
13. Arch D. Matthews.
14. Pearle St.Louis Carbonated Waters.
15. T.I. Reighenbach.
16. Richardson Carbonating Waters any size.
17. Enno Sanders gravitating stopper.
18. J.M. Simon Saint Louis any size.
19. Joseph M. Simon quart.
20. Home Bottling Co. any size.
21. Wake & Co.
22. S&J Zeisler.
23. S.Lipponcott.
24. Smith & Fotheringham. Teal 
25. W.H.Stevens Artesian Mineral Water quart.
26. Trade Mark Jno. Weaver.
27. Witter & Christen.
28. R&J Adams Black Glass Ale
29. Klausmann Brewing Co South St.Louis 
30. Schlieper & Graf St Louis Favorite St. Louis quart amber or aqua


----------



## bottle-bud (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a Witter & Christen, not a blob top. For Sale


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 31, 2020)

stlouisbottles said:


> WANTED TO BUY The following St.Louis bottles. Top Dollar Paid!!!! $$$$
> 1. C.Abel olive green
> 2. Allan & Co.
> 3. Buff & Rau.
> ...


No help here yet.  How long have you been working on this tough list Theo?  When was the last time you got to cross one off?  If you ever run across any extra KLAUSMANN BREWING crowntops keep in mind, that is what I would like to add to the collection.  Happy and fruitful hunting.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 31, 2020)

I have 2 champion brewing co St. Louis. One aqua crown and a dark amber applied crown if i remember correctly.  If interested I can post images.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 31, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have 2 champion brewing co St. Louis. One aqua crown and a dark amber applied crown if i remember correctly.  If interested I can post images.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I would like to see them.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 31, 2020)

I am wrong that are both machine made. Philips Bros.


No damage to speak of but a flea bite nick off the inside lip of the amber one.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 31, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I am wrong that are both machine made. Philips Bros.
> No damage to speak of but a flea bite nick off the inside lip of the amber one.


Neither one is a BREWING and both are from Baltimore not St. Louis.  Still nice looking bottles.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 1, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> I have a Witter & Christen, not a blob top. For Sale


I appreciate it but I never started collecting the crown top because there are just so many of them. Got to limit myself sooner or later. Lol


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 1, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> Neither one is a BREWING and both are from Baltimore not St. Louis.  Still nice looking bottles.


Hi Bruce,  I was thinking to myself never heard of them and then I seen they say Baltimore. Lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 1, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> Neither one is a BREWING and both are from Baltimore not St. Louis.  Still nice looking bottles.


I saw Champion and I was off to the races so to speak. Not typical of me i must say.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 1, 2020)

stlouisbottles said:


> Hi Bruce,  I was thinking to myself never heard of them and then I seen they say Baltimore. Lol


OH, Bullocks! I really have to stop relying on my memory. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## kolawars (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm looking for a crown top Speed-O and Bell Bottling Celery Cola crown top.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## breynolds (Nov 4, 2020)

Have a Kellerstrass Distilleries Co. Registered Distller's St. Louis, MO. color SCA ( sun colored amethyst) 1880-90's I'll part with for reasonable offer...whatever that might be. Can't figure how to send photo.  In excellent shape, no wear, scratches or dings.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 7, 2020)

breynolds said:


> Have a Kellerstrass Distilleries Co. Registered Distller's St. Louis, MO. color SCA ( sun colored amethyst) 1880-90's I'll part with for reasonable offer...whatever that might be. Can't figure how to send photo.  In excellent shape, no wear, scratches or dings.


Sorry I wouldn’t be interested.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Apr 3, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> No help here yet.  How long have you been working on this tough list Theo?  When was the last time you got to cross one off?  If you ever run across any extra KLAUSMANN BREWING crowntops keep in mind, that is what I would like to add to the collection.  Happy and fruitful hunting.


I haven’t ran across any Klausmann bottles lately.  I haven’t crossed one off for a while, but some of these are out there. Lol


----------



## stlouisbottles (Apr 3, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> I have a Witter & Christen, not a blob top. For Sale


I appreciate it but looking for blobs and hutches only. I tried to not start collecting the crown tops because there are just so many different ones.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 3, 2021)

stlouisbottles said:


> I haven’t ran across any Klausmann bottles lately.  I haven’t crossed one off for a while, but some of these are out there. Lol


I recently added a pint KLAUSMANN crown top to the collection.  I picked it up the recent St. Louis show.  Did you find anything for your collection?


----------

